
To Install AWS SAM CLI on Linux, Install Homebrew - chopraaa
https://docs.aws.amazon.com/serverless-application-model/latest/developerguide/serverless-sam-cli-install-linux.html
======
jjgreen
Barking mad, and you're not the only one to think so
[https://github.com/aws/aws-sam-cli/issues/1424](https://github.com/aws/aws-
sam-cli/issues/1424)

